# Opinions on Fujitake knives?



## hungrystudent (Jan 1, 2010)

I was just wondering if anyone on this forum had personal experience with Fujitake knives. Right now I'm asking mostly out of curiosity, as my Wusthof classic is more than enough knife for someone just getting into the hobby of cooking. However, I'm a chronic gear head, and I'm always looking for the next toy.

About the Fujitakes, I'm specifically wondering about the general opinion of their gyuto (240mm), santoku, and petty knives - usefulness of the blade shape, how they hold an edge, how difficult they are to sharpen, etc. Also, if they are made by another manufacurer or are also sold under a different name. 

Thanks in advance for the feedback!


----------



## pensacola tiger (Sep 27, 2009)

The Fujitake knives appear to be clones of the JCK Kagayaki knives, or vice versa, since I don't know which one came first. I have a 24cm Kagayaki gyuto, and I'm pretty sure my comments apply to the Fujitake as well.

KAGAYAKI VG-10 Japanese Knife,Japanese Kitchen Knife,Japanese Cutlery,Japanese Chef's Knives.Com

Fit and finish are good - not as good as more expensive Japanese knives, and not up to your Wusthof, but the steel and blade are first rate. The spine needs to be rounded, but that's a ten minute job with some wet/dry sandpaper.

Compared to your Wusthof, it's like driving a Ferrari instead of a Ford F-150. I know, because I have a roll of Wusthof Grand Prix gathering dust in my closet.

The VG-10 is easily sharpened. I thinned mine to ten degrees and then put a fifteen degree 'microbevel' on it. This edge holds up well, going over two weeks of daily use in a home kitchen before requiring touchup, which is more than I can say for my Wusthofs. I would touch them up about every other day.

Go ahead and get a J-knife. You won't regret it.

Hope this helps.


----------



## chrislehrer (Oct 9, 2008)

I know nothing about the brand. That said, you asked about shapes too:
A santoku is effectively a mediocre gyuto, by definition. Nobody needs both. There are some very few people who actually are better served by a santoku than a gyuto, but I doubt you're one of them if you're asking about a 240mm gyuto.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

No personal experience. 

They have a good reputation -- especially for value.

The blade alloy is VG-10 and the knives are supposedly suitably -- if not exceptionally -- thin. Until very recently, VG-10 was mostly available in san-mai; and "mono-steel" VG-10 were higher priced. This mostly had to do with relative failure rates. It seems manufacturing technique has improved. I can't say whether the improvement lies with Takefu or with knife manufacturers' hardening techniques. 

There's nothing sepcial about Fujitake's profiles. From their appearance, they're dead average Japanese. You wouldn't expect anything special, and I've certainly heard nothing.

Who makes what in the universe of knives can be an interesting question -- especially over in the Japanese corner. Other than the handle scales, the Fujitakes are apparently the same knives as the Kagayaki VG-10s advertised by JCK as custom made for them. So, who knows?

The Kagayakis have smallish handles, and since they're probably identical it's reasonable to extrapolate that the same is true about the Fujitakes. Also, IIRC, the blade backs and spines require the consumer to do some rounding unless (s)he wants to live with sharp corners. From all reports the Kagayakis have very good quality control considering their cost. I've heard the same about the Fujitakes, but from a significantly smaller sample. 

It's a reasonable assumption that a Fujitake buyer is going to get an excellent alloy, mid-quality Japanese knife, at a very reasonable price. Add to that Hida's excellent reputation for customer service.

BDL


----------



## silvereye (May 2, 2013)

hi i have a few knife of this brand, what can i say the are very good for heavy duties and very easy to sharp personally i use for carvering and the result are very good, the knife is light and keep the sharp for very long time in my case one months without sharp using a day so if you want i can recommend very well


----------



## congodog (Sep 28, 2016)

I am German and naturally lean toward German steel. I have wasted hundreds upon hundreds on so-called superior German steel. Nonsense. Even among the Japanese brands I have suffered disappointment. 
Lurking in my arsenal is a 10" Fujitake Chef's knife. I avoid it, hoping for stunning results from the touted brands. But when I need consistent excellence, a sharp easily replaceable edge, and an elegant usable simplicity (as in a knife that works), I return to my Fujitake.
It is embarrassing to have to admit this, but do not be fooled by the ostentatious hype. 
You want a knife that performs and is simple to maintain, go Fujitake!


----------

